# Rocky Fork open $4,000 first place



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Our Rocky Fork Xtreme Bucks Open is right around the corner. Event will be held April 29&30 out of the North Shore boat ramp. First place pays $4,000 on just a 70 boat field! Entry fee is $150 and there is an optional big bass side pot of $25. Big bass each day as well as overall big bass will be paid out.

For complete details please visit our open events page on our website located at www.teambassxtreme.com . You can even pay online through our secure PayPal link.

See everyone there.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Your website says this event is the 29th and 30th but this post says 28 and 29. Can you please clarify?

Thanks!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

It is the 29th and 30th. Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The temps are warming up big time this week and the big girls will be showing themselves! Don't miss out on this one folks.


----------

